
How to under-complicate your product - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-under-complicate-your-product-1c8c16e625ad?source=friends_link&sk=fbf7eb12af92dfcff26ee0babda5212e
======
davesuperman
There's an interesting point around whether people want what they need, or
need what they want. Here's a two-by-two matrix:

Need but don't want, e.g. vegetables. Want but don't need, e.g. click-bate.
Want and need, e.g. Apple products. Don't want and need, e.g. pain.

